

Mini iPhone is critical - UtestMe
http://utestme.com/post/6756564153/ittai-kidron-knows-it

======
ddagradi
It's called an iPod Touch, which costs $229 unsubsidized.

Is there actually some magic market Apple is missing between the $99 iPhone
3GS and the bottom of the line Android handsets? Maybe, but they don't seem
particularly enthused about targeting the free-with-contract market.

Maybe this is a different story outside of the U.S. where phones are often
purchased unsubsidized. While Apple is making money hand over fist, however,
they might not see the need to scramble for that low end of the market.

~~~
UtestMe
I've got the exact same feeling

